# Farbklecks



## pauschpage (5. Januar 2002)

Hallo

Ich will bei einem Logo einen Farbklecks hinzufügen, wer hätte eine Idee wie man das machen kann.;-)

MFG Christian Schartner


----------



## Shiivva (5. Januar 2002)

am einfachsten:

selbst einen kleckser auf ein papier machen, trocknen lassen, einscannen und diesen als brush in photoshop benutzen.


----------



## pauschpage (5. Januar 2002)

Danke -- was ist ein brush ? :-(


----------



## Shiivva (5. Januar 2002)

Werkzeugspitze.

wie das funktioniert, entweder im Photoshop Handbuch oder hier die Suchen-Funktion benutzen.


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2002)

auf 666-hellish.com gibts auch ein tut für nen kleck ohne wat zu scannen.

http://666-hellish.com/tutorial/photoshop/klecks.htm


----------



## Shiivva (5. Januar 2002)

na ja.. sieht das realistisch aus?


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2002)

naja, kann man ja noch abwandeln und es IST ein klecks tutorials


----------



## Dsn Tei (5. Januar 2002)

erstelle einfach ein neues bild mit einem schwarzen kreis in der mitte gehe dann auf schwingungen und den einstellungen Generatoren 5, Wellenlänge 10-120, Amplitude 5-35 und Sinus dann noch ein paarmal auf zufall und fertig (eigedlich)


----------



## nanda (5. Januar 2002)

hier ist das beste tutorial, das ich im netz bisher zur erstellung von klecksen gefunden habe:
http://www.gurusnetwork.com/tutorials/photoshop/droplets.html 

das sind zwar nur wasserkleckse. aber ein bißchen farbe dürfte ja nicht das problem sein.


----------

